# Locks



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 16, 2020)

The last year I dag a dump of sand and some fragments of glass.



The ony whole thing in that plsce was this decorative part of a lock that someone puted on the top.
A reverse detail.


Last week I picked up this whole door lock . Its in good condition and I'll restore it when I can.




The bronze plate close up.


I think it worth it Al.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2020)

Beautiful lock. I keep alot of old glass door knobs i find. If they are in good shape. Most hardware is rusty trash usually. Realy nice find. Looks like for a gate maybe.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 16, 2020)

Thanks Robby! I never found any glass knob but only bronze ones. Nexr time I find one I'll pick it to try on my lock.
I guess your door glass knobs are really collectibles.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2020)

Some collect. I have 8 or so  i like. The fancier the better.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 16, 2020)

Tell me how old are the glass door knobs you have?
You said Looks like for a gate maybe. The antique gates i know have a different way to lock.
My one was used in a main thick door. That's why it has a long tube for introduce the (long)key.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2020)

Yes it looks a little different. I think these were for interior use more than for outside but i could be wrong. These used skeleton keys they look victorian to me. Does the knob go through that square hole to operate the mechanism or release? Does anything work or is it seized with rust. I use muriatic acid to foam the rust off. I have cleaned various items that were so rusted you could not even tell what they were. Works great for me just be safe if you do use.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2020)

Some of the knobs i found have the shaft still in them. I also found a metal knob i found in my travels. It is very pitted with rust and all i did was spar urethane it. The shaft is square 5/16".


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 16, 2020)

They are nice interesting pieces.
My lock is made in Spain.
The bronze disc you see in one of the 
images is a cap that covers the key hole in order to prevent the exterior environment.
My lock square hole  fot the knob/handle shaft is a little smaller 1/4 "
I use muriatic acid for remove rust from glass.
For restore cans coins or things like this I use electrolysis. It's less harmful than acid.
I'll post a thread about the cans and bottle crown stopper I fixed using this method. Al


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2020)

i will check it out. Thanks


----------



## sandchip (Feb 19, 2020)

That's a beautiful old lockset, Al.  Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------

